# snowblower narrower then rear wheels



## habidad33 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a ford 1920 that has rear wheel width of 64" I have access to a 60" rear blower.
Will this setup work?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi habidad33 . I have a Ford 3400 industrial which is about 6.5 feet wide and my snowblower is 6 feet wide and I have no issues with the setup as long as you have the HP to run it it's all good. Loaded tires and chains and it never Skip's a beat.


----------



## habidad33 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say ideally, you'd like to have the blower wider than your rear tires. Would it be a chore to reconfigure your back wheels for the winter?


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Or offset the blower...


----------

